# 2012 debifrillator codes



## mdm58 (Feb 26, 2012)

My Dr removed the  generator replaced gen and added BIV lead. Does ANYONE know how to code the removal replacement and adding of the 33225       if so would you please email me @ mmunsey@mc.utmck.edu      THANKS


----------



## twizzle (Feb 26, 2012)

*Defibrillator codes*

I started a thread on this very subject a few weeks ago and the conclusion was that you use your new codes for generator replacement and bill with 33225. Even though CPT does not mention the new generator change codes as being billable with 33225, CPT assistant is going to come out with an edit that says you can.
There is no other option to bill the services otherwise. I have used these codes several times now and they haven't been denied.


----------



## skrautkramer (Mar 7, 2012)

*March 2 updates*

Edgeblast address CPT corrections. 33222 removed from 33225 conjunction list and 33228, 33229,33263, 33264 have all been added! Yay!!!


----------

